# Sling Newbie - This is cool!



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got the 922 installed today, everything works, the installer was a cool guy.

So now I am sitting in the back office (previously tv-less) streaming ESPN full screen on the desktop computer. Wow, love this technology. 

I seem to be getting sufficient wireless speed on a G router. Cool no need to upgrade to N yet.

So far a great experience with the 922 upgrade. Not sure I like the new PnP options across the bottom of the screen in pnp mode but maybe I will get used to that.

Time to download the Blackberry sling app and try that out next.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw your post, Mustang Dave, and we're happy to hear you're enjoying the features of the 922! What you can do to make the banner of options at the bottom of the screen disappear is click the 'X' option at the far right. Let me know if that works.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

MikeL DISH said:


> I saw your post, Mustang Dave, and we're happy to hear you're enjoying the features of the 922! What you can do to make the banner of options at the bottom of the screen disappear is click the 'X' option at the far right. Let me know if that works.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Or wait a minute or two......it goes away on it's own.


----------

